# Czechoslovakian Vlcak/Wolfdog



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I was talking with someone on FB the other day about this breed and they said, and I quote: 



> Unfortunately there are actually very few pedigreed CsV in the UK. Only 5-10 are actually traceable purebred dogs. The rest are mostly mixes which are represented as purebred, a very few are purebred without pedigree. There is not a breeder currently in the UK who has only bred purebred CsV - they are all current or former mix breeders.


And I wondered, is this truly the case? 

The first place I read about this breed was on here so I thought it would be the right place to ask. 

-Elina


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't know anything about them I'm afraid. 

Just wanted to say I saw the comment left on your YouTube page via shelle making a comment on your Facebook,, thought it was shocking and you should be contacting the police whether you think it's a genuine threat or otherwise.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I think it is likely very true.

I have said it before and will stick by it, there is likely more wolf blood in my German shepherd that there is in these so called Wolfdogs. Many now have stopped claiming they have wolfdogs and have moved onto calling what they are breeding British inuits

I say that about GSDs because they were still actively out crossing them to wolves right up to the start of the second world war, and most of the lines in Britain pre doggy passports where imported right around then. 

Not that I am claiming that my GSD is a hybrid, she is what I believe to be a perfect specimen behaviourally of a German shepherd, the type of dog that could protect sheep and be a true companion to a shepherd, rather than these edgy and reactive animals they are currently worshipping as being correct in Europe (DDR/Czech). Never saying English lines do/did not have what it takes to do what is needed, but they are a far softer more thinking type. Close to the pastrol breed they are meant IMO to be, than the working breed many seem to think they should be :flrt:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

A couple of years back I was toying with the idea of a CWD, but I just couldn't find any decent breeders in the UK. Everyone of them just seem to randomly mix anything that looks remotely "wolfy" and call it a Wolfdog, with some of them allegedly even mixing in pure wolves. I think I found ONE breeder down in Essex, who was breeding CWDs and Saarloos and not mixing them (but as much as I love the breed, I just can't afford to travel all the way down there and back - and if it's a decent breeder they'd want me to come and visit a couple of times, wouldn't they? - and then pay over a grand for a dog. maybe if I win the lottery ;-)). 
I think one of the problems is that the BKC does not recognize CWD as a breed and it'S not that long ago that DEFRA finally accepted that a pure CWD or Saarloos shouldn't be anymore hybrid than a GSD or Malinois and took them of their "DWA" list, providing they're F3 generation (?). 
There's also the problem of finding reasonable priced pet insurance. When I was looking at CWDs most common pet insurers had them on the list of breeds they didn't insure...


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

BMo1979 said:


> it'S not that long ago that DEFRA finally accepted that a pure CWD or Saarloos shouldn't be anymore hybrid than a GSD or Malinois and took them of their "DWA" list, providing they're F3 generation (?).
> There's also the problem of finding reasonable priced pet insurance. When I was looking at CWDs most common pet insurers had them on the list of breeds they didn't insure...


No, they cannot be insured easily if at all, but then many insurers do not cover a Northern Inuit unless you insure it as a GSD cross and (Proper) Northern Inuit breeders have never claimed their dogs are anything other than pure dog, they are a wolf look a like not a wolf dog unlike the so called British Inuits which are having wolfdogs in their lines.

I am confused what you mean by as long as they are F3 and over. That would not apply to a real CWD (or saarloos either), they are a dog breed that was created by one man and then later his family. They were created, set and and named as a breed and then only bred amongst themselves within the breed if they are to be called a CWD. Introducing wolf blood is not an ongoing process, if they have wolfblood closer than the original group of wolves then they are not a CWD. They could never be F3 today and be a real CWD, the real CWD are at a generation in triple figures by now.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

I probably worded it wrong, sorry (English is not my first language). I was referring to what I found on the DEFRA website. Here:
http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/dangerous-wild-animals/hybrids-domestic-animals/


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

ive seen someone advertising CzechWolfdog puppies along with Saarloos wolfdog puppies but on there website they also mix both with inuits they say the breed british wolfdogs. But they wrongly state that you do not need a lience for a wolf dog hybred which as said above if its not over F3 you do. They curently have some timberwolf hybreds advertised on there site. Allthough they dont say what generation the wolf content is and on there home page they say the british wolfdog comes from the inuit and that they are bred to look like wolfs. So dont know if there wolfhybreds do actualy have wolf in them or if they are just trying to make it sound like they do.

There was an artical ages ago about getting the saarloos reconised by the KC but the breeder who they interviewed (they siad he was one of the first to import the breed) said he would never want them reconised and becoming a show breed.

But like with other things if someone thinks they can make money they will exploit it. Look at how many pups are sold as purebreed with no papers then they grow to look nothing like the breed they are ment to be, and all the adverts so crossbreeds being advertised as new breeds. Makes sence there would be people trying to make money from czechs as well


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Donno Anything about this except I read cwd as Chinese water dragon every time then I gotta rember what I'm reading about


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Elina do you have your klee kai yet?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I should do by my birthday with any luck. :2thumb: You all need to cross your fingers for me as EVERYTHING keeps going wrong. 
-Elina


----------

